# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Cái chết của một BOB

## ktshung

Em BOB của em có một cái chết rất vô lý. Bình thường nàng được đỏ đèn khi có 3 thứ sau:
- Nối LPT vào máy tính -> nàng đỏ đèn 1
- Nối USB vào máy tính - nàng đỏ đèn 2
- Cấp 24v - đèn 3
Hôm rồi máy đang chạy ngon lành, em lấy tay lắc cái cáp LPT 1 cái, kết quả nàng tắt đèn báo nối LPT (đèn 1) và đứng im không cụ cựa. Các bác có cao kiến gì giúp em làm nàng hoạt động lại không ạ. Con này em mua của bác huyenbeo, bác ấy gả cho em không một lời dặn dò nên em cũng không biết nàng con cái nhà ai, em dùng lâu rồi, cũng hay trở chứng nhưng em yêu rồi, xa nàng em nhớ lắm. em cám ơn mọi người

----------


## thuhanoi

Chết BOB hay chết cổng máy in của PC vậy cà  :Big Grin:

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Chết BOB hay chết cổng máy in của PC vậy cà


Em chuyển qua cổng của máy khác vẫn thế bác ạ

----------


## conga

Thay dây LPT xem sao, chết kiểu vô lý quá.  :Smile: )

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Thay dây LPT xem sao, chết kiểu vô lý quá. )


Dây thì em dùng đồng hồ đo, thông hết 18 sợi bác à

----------


## Ga con

Hơ, con này do em sản xuất mà ta. Version này lâu quá rồi.
- Không phải con đèn đỏ báo có kết nối LPT hay USB đâu ạ, vô tình nó thế thôi. Còn đèn số 3 thì đúng thật (đèn báo nguồn 24V). Mấy cái đèn đầu bác nói là đèn charge pump và output. Phần này phải khai báo đúng nó mới chạy ạ.
- Version này do thiết kế chưa tốt (kích mấy tín hiệu ra mức 0) nên chỉ chạy được với máy có cổng LPT 5V, còn cổng LPT 3V3 thì các output + spindle chạy chập chờn, motor out thì chạy được.
- Cái này cần thêm nguồn 5V nữa mới chạy được (do ngõ ra cách ly Opto hết), chưa thấy anh nhắc đến. Do phức tạp nên e không sản xuất cái này nữa từ khá lâu rồi ạ. 

Thanks.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ít nói

Trông như bob chế vậy nhỉ

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Hơ, con này do em sản xuất mà ta. Version này lâu quá rồi.
> - Không phải con đèn đỏ báo có kết nối LPT hay USB đâu ạ, vô tình nó thế thôi. Còn đèn số 3 thì đúng thật (đèn báo nguồn 24V). Mấy cái đèn đầu bác nói là đèn charge pump và output. Phần này phải khai báo đúng nó mới chạy ạ.
> - Version này do thiết kế chưa tốt (kích mấy tín hiệu ra mức 0) nên chỉ chạy được với máy có cổng LPT 5V, còn cổng LPT 3V3 thì các output + spindle chạy chập chờn, motor out thì chạy được.
> - Cái này cần thêm nguồn 5V nữa mới chạy được (do ngõ ra cách ly Opto hết), chưa thấy anh nhắc đến. Do phức tạp nên e không sản xuất cái này nữa từ khá lâu rồi ạ. 
> 
> Thanks.


Vậy bệnh như mình nói ở trên, theo bác nên kiểm tra từ đâu? Hay trả nàng về nơi sản xuất, sẽ được gả em gái nàng xinh đẹp ngàn lần hơn.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ktshung

Mà lần sau bác sản xuất gì, nhớ cho nó cái mã định danh (Ví dụ gacon 1234). Để khi cần người dùng có thể seach google tìm hướng dẫn. Bác toàn làm khó em thôi, tìm mãi trên google chả thấy em mình giống đứa nào, như trẻ mồ coi, hehehe

----------


## elenercom

Ông  ktshung  này chắc mua lâu ròi quên chứ tôi nói với ông ấy chắc không ít hơn 2 lần là cái BOB này mua của phuchnd. Hình như tôi còn gửi cả cái file hướng dẫn cài đặt của tác giả nữa. 





> Em BOB của em có một cái chết rất vô lý. Bình thường nàng được đỏ đèn khi có 3 thứ sau:
> - Nối LPT vào máy tính -> nàng đỏ đèn 1
> - Nối USB vào máy tính - nàng đỏ đèn 2
> - Cấp 24v - đèn 3
> Hôm rồi máy đang chạy ngon lành, em lấy tay lắc cái cáp LPT 1 cái, kết quả nàng tắt đèn báo nối LPT (đèn 1) và đứng im không cụ cựa. Các bác có cao kiến gì giúp em làm nàng hoạt động lại không ạ. Con này em mua của bác huyenbeo, bác ấy gả cho em không một lời dặn dò nên em cũng không biết nàng con cái nhà ai, em dùng lâu rồi, cũng hay trở chứng nhưng em yêu rồi, xa nàng em nhớ lắm. em cám ơn mọi người

----------

ktshung

----------


## elenercom

Đây là nội dung mail đầu tiên tôi giao dịch bán máy  cho bác chủ thớt:
Chào anh Hưng,
Tôi gửi anh một chút thông tin liên quan con máy khắc đang cần bán.
Xuất xứ: Máy tự chế ( phần cơ khí do chú Luyến trên diễn đàn dựng, tủ điện do tôi tự dựng)
Kich thước gia công 340x525x80mm
Trục X loại combo vít me bi 20 bước 5, ray tròn bạc chữ C, Nhật bãi. Động cơ 2 pha nema34 4,6A Sanyo Denki. Driver 5A của Motion Control ( Đài Loan thì phải)

Trục Y ray vuông THK bản 15 loại 4 rãnh bi, vit me bi 20 bước 10, động cơ 2 pha nema 34 8A, Bauzt ( Đức) 
Driver 5A của Motion Control ( Đài Loan thì phải)
Trục Z ray tròn Phi 25 vit me bi NSK 20 bước 5, Động cơ 2 pha nema34 4,6A Sanyo Denki Driver 8A của Nhatson (Vietnam)
Spindle Trung quốc 1,5kW-24000rpm, Biến tần SK Commander 1.5kW.  ER16 thì phải ( dao phi6 max).

BOB của Phuchnd ( trên diễn đàn) cung cấp.
Case máy tính đồng bộ IBM P3-933MHz. Chạy Mach3 bản quyền của K2CNC.

Tôi không chuyên nghề này mà chỉ làm để chơi cho biết. Nhưng nhà chật quá nên cũng cắn răng gả nó đi. 
Thực ra tôi chỉ thích bán cái khung máy, giữ lại cái tủ điện để làm việc khác vì nó toàn đồ tốt.


Nếu bác quan tâm thì ta trao đổi sâu hơn. Giá cả thương lượng sau.

Nguyễn Thành Long
0975536370

----------

ktshung

----------


## elenercom

Lần sau nếu bác chủ còn vướng mắc gì liên quan đến cái máy đó thì đừng ngại a lô cho tôi.
Chủ Nhật  vừa rồi tôi đâu có ngại phục vụ  bác cài đặt  đi rồi cài đặt lại cái biến tần từ sáng đên trưa nhỉ?

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Lần sau nếu bác chủ còn vướng mắc gì liên quan đến cái máy đó thì đừng ngại a lô cho tôi.
> Chủ Nhật  vừa rồi tôi đâu có ngại phục vụ  bác cài đặt  đi rồi cài đặt lại cái biến tần từ sáng đên trưa nhỉ?


Bác Long căng quá roài, heheheh. Em đùa thôi, hôi mới mua em kẹt cài đặt cái bob này, nt cho bac phuchnd nhưng ko có hồi âm, hỏi bác thì bác trả lời nhưng nói thật bác vẫn trả lời nhưng lâu quá bác cũng có nhớ đâu (bác ko nhớ chứ em hỏi bác về cái bob này nhiều lần bác đều nói tớ cài đặt nó lâu quá rồi tớ làm sao mà nhớ nổi), vậy nên chủ yếu em toàn mò. Nhưng nói thế ko phải em trách bác, người bán trách nhiệm như bác là ok rồi, chủ yếu người mua cũng phải ráng mò cho ra. Cái máy bác bán cho em, đến giờ em cũng khấu hao nó vài lần rồi, dĩ nhiên nếu với khả năng như em bây giờ thì dư sức làm con máy ngon hơn giá rẻ hơn, nhưng cái đó đương nhiên, em chả có ý gì với câu đùa trên cả, trong thâm tâm cũng chưa hề trách móc chi bác cả và vẫn nghĩ cái quyết định mua máy của bác để mò mẫm học tập rồi tự ráp máy lớn là cực kỳ sáng suốt..... thế thôi ....chúc bác vui vẻ

----------


## ktshung

Nhân tiện nói chuyện cái máy của bác, để em kể bác nghe hành trình em khám phá nó:
- Khi mới mua về, máy chạy hình chữ nhật ra hình bình hành, em cầu cứu tám phương, bác Vũ Thành tới coi tận nơi vẫn chịu. Sau này Luyến gửi bộ motor Leadshine có hồi tiếp vào thay vào mới hết.
- Mua về một tuần đóng điện ko lên, em hỏi bác bác chịu. Sau mò ra thì hư khởi động từ
- Trục Z máy khi mới bật lên ko điều khiển được. Phải chờ thật lâu sau đó nhấn lên xuống chạy khi nào mượt mới dùng được. Em hỏi bác bác kêu hồi ở ngoài này tớ cũng hay bị vậy (sao bác ko nói khi bán?!) Sau này thay thử driver không hết thì em xác định lỗi này do BOB, em chấp nhận sống chung.
Những khó khăn đó với người khác là khó khăn nhưng với em nó là kinh nghiệm quý báu, máy là học cụ, càng trắc trở càng đem cho em nhiều giá trị, hơn nữa qua đó em làm quen được rất nhiều ae có kinh nghiệm trên diễn đàn. Mặt khác em cũng biết tầm tiền đó lấy đâu ra con máy hoàn hảo mà đòi hỏi. Sau này nhờ kn đó em ráp con máy lớn tiết kiệm hơn nhiều số tiền em mua máy bác. Bản thân máy bác em dùng làm hàng nhỏ cũngthu hồi vốn vài lần. Vậy nên bác xem có khi nào em viết dòng nào than vãn bực bội gì trên diễn đàn về máy bác đâu,

----------


## ktshung

> Ông  ktshung  này chắc mua lâu ròi quên chứ tôi nói với ông ấy chắc không ít hơn 2 lần là cái BOB này mua của phuchnd. Hình như tôi còn gửi cả cái file hướng dẫn cài đặt của tác giả nữa.


bác có cái hướng dẫn này vui lòng gửi cho em, em chưa hề có

----------


## elenercom

Gửi mail cho chú rồi đấy. Lưu lại kẻo lại quên nhé

----------

